# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  درخواست یه چیزی مثل کیلاگر

## soheil-vb6

سلام
من یک سروس لازم دارم که بتونه مثلا در یک پنجرهای به نام new projeck هر چیزی تایپ شود ثبت کند 
متل کیلاگر

----------


## soheil-vb6

کسی نیست جواب مارا بده؟

----------


## Mbt925

یه نمونه ساده براتون نوشتم :

----------


## Mbt925

اینم یه نمونه ی خیلی خوب ، که میگه دقیقا کجا ، چی تایپ کردی :

----------


## soheil-vb6

مرسی
اگه میشه یک سورس بگذاری که فقط کلماتی که در پنجره sing in وارد میشود به میل بفرستد
مرسی

----------


## Mbt925

این برنامه دقیقا همین کارو می کنه.

حداقل یه نگاه بهش مینداختین بد نبود.

----------


## soheil-vb6

ببخشید من نگاه کردم ولی با دقت نبود
واقا دست گلت درد نکه داداشی

----------


## mansoor khurasani

سلام یه سورس کی لاگر میخواستم 
البته این نیز توضیح داده شود که تو کدام سایت اپلود کنم و چگونه کلید هایی که تایپ میکند برای ما ارسال میشود

----------

